# Vektor-Logo weiterverarbeiten



## FargoTof (1. April 2006)

Ich habe ein etwas umfangreicheres Problem und war mir auch überhaupt nicht sicher, in welchem Forum ich eine Frage stelle. Aber von vorn:


Grundsätzlich habe ich ein Logo. Erstellt mit Inkscape, es liegt damit als Vektorgrafik vor. Speicherbar zum Beispiel als .svg.
Dieses Logo, bzw. dessen Pfade muss ich nun irgendwie in AUTOCAD hineinbekommen. Mit dieser Software werden Formen für die industrielle Weiterverarbeitung entworfen bzw. Maschinen damit betrieben. Bei mir soll dann das Logo von einer computergesteuerten Fräse aus einem Blech herausgefräst werden.
Mein Problem: Autocad kann nur z.b das dxf-Format öffnen. Es gilt also, meinen Pfad irgendwie *vernünftig* darein zu bekommen...

Meine bisher einzige Möglichkeit, die auch leider dann nicht wirklich funktioniert, ist der Umweg über BLENDER. Blender kann nämlich z.b. svg importieren. ich habe dann da zwar auch den pfad, aber es ist 1. irgendwie nicht 3d (ich kann zwar alle punkte wählen, aber nicht wie eine andere Form, Kreis etc., extrudieren oder ähnliches. Die Form ist einfach nur da, sieht auch irgendwie nicht schön aus, ist also auch keine wirkliche fläche, was weiß ich  ) und 2. bringt es mir auch nichts, wenn ich das ganze dann als dxf exportiere, denn in autocad sehe ich in der datei dann auch nichts...

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand schon mal etwas in der Richtung gemacht und Tips und Tricks auf Lager?
Wenn NEIN: Kann mir dann vielleicht wenigstens jemand sagen, wie ich das Logo in Blender 3d kriege?

Ihr seht, nicht ganz einfach, vielen dank für eure Tips schonmal,

FargoTof


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

Hi,
also hier gibts dxf2svg und svg2dxf für inkscape. Hab ich in 5 sek in Google gefunden gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## FargoTof (2. April 2006)

Ja..... warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht...., vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Allerdings weiß ich leider nicht, was ich genau mit den files in der .zip anfangen kann.
Das sind ja scheinbar Plugins direkt für Inkscape aber was mache ich mit ihnen?
Dabei sind:
dxf_output.inx, ps2dxf.sh sowie eine README: 

"This extension requires pstoedit is installed.
Copy these to files to the extensions directory of Inkscape. (...)"

beides habe ich gemacht, aber es tut sich dennoch nichts... Sollte ich ein neues menü erhalten? Ich werd zwar weitersuchen und -probieren, bin aber natürlich weiterhin für Ratschläge offen 

Achso, die beiden Dateien waren übrigens sogar schon im extensions-Ordner, das muss ja auch irgendwas zu sagen haben (allerdings eine andere Version, waren außer vom Namen her wohl nicht identisch)

Vieln Dank, FargoTof


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

Hi,
also ich abe leider kein Inkscape da und arbeite damit auch nicht aber warscheinlich erhälst du ein neues eFormat zum im exportieren Menü.


----------



## FargoTof (2. April 2006)

Leider nicht...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

Da steht ja auch das du die .sh ausführbar machen sollst, was immer das auch heißt.


----------

